# Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I know this is kind of old news, but did anyone else think this particular statement was way out of line. Imagine being a bench player on the 76ers. He is basically saying I am better than all of you guys and I don't deserve to be sitting on the bench like the rest of his teammates. Isn't basketball a team game?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I know this is kind of old news, but did anyone else think this particular statement was way out of line. Imagine being a bench player on the 76ers. He is basically saying I am better than all of you guys and I don't deserve to be sitting on the bench like the rest of his teammates. Isn't basketball a team game?


"He is basically saying I am better than all of you guys and I don't deserve to be sitting on the bench like the rest of his teammates."

have you been sleeping under a rock for the last 8 yrs of Iverson's career? In case you didn't notice, he is better than the rest of the team.

Wake up


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

The guy is a selfish player and it was well known. If he were a team player he wouldn't show up to practices late and he would come off the bench if he had to without complaining. He knows he is more valuable to that team than the coach. He knows that if he is traded the Sixers could not receive an equal calibar player. He has the sixers eating right out of his hands.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> "He is basically saying I am better than all of you guys and I don't deserve to be sitting on the bench like the rest of his teammates."
> ...


I have been awake while you were sleeping because he has at least 10 guys on his team that are in the NBA for a reason. He might be the most highly skilled player, but is he going to guard opposing centers down low. Is he going to provide lockdown defense on opposing shooting guards. The only think Iverson brings to the table is selfish offense.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Okay it may be a selfish act, but he's the reason why the Sixers made it to the finals a few seasons ago. Sure, the team has talent, but this franchise is built around Iverson because he can successfully carry a team on his back and make it far in the playoffs, UNLIKE Tracy McGrady! I guess Iverson's ego has gone straight to his head, but he has reason to have a huge ego. Without him, the Sixers would be worse than maybe the Bulls. No wait, NO team is worse than the Bulls!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> Okay it may be a selfish act, but he's the reason why the Sixers made it to the finals a few seasons ago. Sure, the team has talent, but this franchise is built around Iverson because he can successfully carry a team on his back and make it far in the playoffs, UNLIKE Tracy McGrady! I guess Iverson's ego has gone straight to his head, but he has reason to have a huge ego. Without him, the Sixers would be worse than maybe the Bulls. No wait, NO team is worse than the Bulls!


He was a different player the finals year, Iverson then was so much better it's not funny. Did he carry the team on his back? Nope, that always went overstated about that year, because guys like Mutombo, Lynch, Snow, McKie, Bell, Jones, etc. all played roles just as important as Iverson to get that team to the finals.

People might forget it, but Iverson couldn't hit a shot in game seven against the Raptors so Aaron McKie took over the game and lead them to the win. Also, credit has to go to Larry Brown. That team was perfect in every way, and if injuries weren't in the way we could've made the Finals a little more interesting.

And people have this belief that without AI the team would be in the dumps, I think if you took off AI and Big Dog, the team would be hard pressed to be worse off than it is now. When both were out for that stretch recently, the team was playing much better, as they were playing defense, and were running the offense.

All in all, this is an old discussion about the starter comments, and a few threads have already been merged. He's out with an injury again, so expect more competitiveness.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> He might be the most highly skilled player, but is he going to guard opposing centers down low. Is he going to provide lockdown defense on opposing shooting guards. The only think Iverson brings to the table is selfish offense.


What Sixers team do you watch? No one on Iverson's team does any of that. That's why they suck this year.

They've gone to **** since Larry Brown left. Injuries are the main reason. If Iverson had been healthy then they would still be in it.

Also I dispute that they would be better without Iverson. They would be more consistent. But with Iverson there is a chance every night that they can be one of the best teams in the league. With him gone you don't even expect to be in most games. Superstars matter. Don't act like they don't. The NBA is a "team" game. But it's probably the most individualistic "team" game there is. Just inherently because of the number of players on the floor at any given time, one guy is more important than in any other sport.

Also. Iverson brings more than just scoring. In case you haven't noticed, he creates most of the offense when he plays, even if it just going to the hole and missing a shot, he sucks so much attention his way that it leaves wide open offensive rebounds for Coleman and Thomas and Dahlembert. To say nothing of the number of times Allen finds a teammate and the guy either misses a wide open shot or turns the ball over. And thats just on offense. Defensively he is the best in the league at getting steals for the last several years. And he can rebound decent for his size, he is like Jason Kidd in that he can be a one-man fast break starter.

Anyhow. Old news. Iverson wasn't talking to his teammates he was talking to Ford. Ford has driven him crazy to the point where the rest of this season is just an ego match between the two of them and what happens on the court hardly matters. Changes need to be made. Talk about a horrible hiring. If the Sixers get Mo Cheeks things will change for the better.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> What Sixers team do you watch? No one on Iverson's team does any of that. That's why they suck this year.
> ...



First off, I am glad to see that Future got a new team avatar.
Hopefully next year he will switch to Lakers and then I can switch to Memphis Grizzlies.

As for watching the 76ers...I'm not watching the game right now, but last I checked the 76ers were leading 64-57 over the DMavericks. No offense without Iverson? Sixers would be better off dealing Iverson for Ronald Murray(wait a second, that was alittle overboard)...

:fire:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Playing well against Dallas is meaningless, when only a while back Atlanta, yes Atlanta, was lighting them up.

There are some big problems in big D this year.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i know Dallas is in trouble if they are letting the HAwks score over a 100 and the iverson-less sixers score over 100 on them. i like there style of offense but they are all pylons on defense, if they do that in the playoffs they are gone in the first round.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> I have been awake while you were sleeping because he has at least 10 guys on his team that are in the NBA for a reason. He might be the most highly skilled player, but is he going to guard opposing centers down low. Is he going to provide lockdown defense on opposing shooting guards. The only think Iverson brings to the table is selfish offense.


You people are just plain ignorant. How can you forget about this man's heart? GIVE ME A BREAK. He plays harder, than ANY superstar in the NBA. And I mean ANYONE on the court. Ask Tyronne Lue, Marbury, Cassell, ANYONE.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> You people are just plain ignorant. How can you forget about this man's heart? GIVE ME A BREAK. He plays harder, than ANY superstar in the NBA. And I mean ANYONE on the court. Ask Tyronne Lue, Marbury, Cassell, ANYONE.


Heart only takes you so far, too bad that heart doesn't carry over to practice, and the offseason. If that heart carried over into keeping himself in better condition, his talents wouldn't be depreciating the way they are. 

He plays with heart, except on the defensive end of the ball where he's playing passing lanes only. Playing with heart, and playing hard can be overstated, because the majority of the people who play in the L play hard, and play with heart.

Iverson is a great player, but right now he's fringe top ten. People love him because they can relate to him, because he's not the tallest, he's not the biggest, he came from hard beginnings, and he refuses to conform. And for that they overstate some things. Does Iverson play with more heart (or harder) than Kobe, KG, or many of the other superstars out there? I couldn't tell you, but I know those guys attack the offseason with a vengeance striving to become even better every single offseason.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> You people are just plain ignorant. How can you forget about this man's heart? GIVE ME A BREAK. He plays harder, than ANY superstar in the NBA. And I mean ANYONE on the court. Ask Tyronne Lue, Marbury, Cassell, ANYONE.



The guy has HEART no question, but does he really respect his teammates? How can I guy have so much HEART when he won't even come off the bench to sacrifice for the team? Ask yourself that...

Just ask Jesus, the one with the biggest HEART is willing to sacrifice...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Heart only takes you so far, too bad that heart doesn't carry over to practice, and the offseason. If that heart carried over into keeping himself in better condition, his talents wouldn't be depreciating the way they are.
> ...


I think the real reason he is breaking down is pretty obvious. The olympic qualifier.

Look at the guys who were on the team: Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Tim Duncan, Ray Allen, Elton Brand, Kenyon Martin, Collison, all have missed significant time for their teams. I think the exceptions have been Bibby and T-Mac. That really does take a lot out of you. Next year could be even worse if he does the olympics. But I still hope he plays in the olympics. Representing your country is more important than playing for the Sixers.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*



> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you arent understanding the circumstances.

It wasn't to "SACRIFICE" for the team. It was because some idiotic coach didn't feel he was ready to play. It is Ford's fault. Thats it. You are making it seem like its best for the team to have Iverson not play.

give me a break.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Allen "I'm a starter" Iverson*

As an Iverson fan and defender this was something you couldnt defend. Why? The 2nd best player IMO in the league arguably 1st came off the bench named Tim Duncan and absolutely play great the other night. What does that say about AI in that sense? It hurts my heart and feelings to hear him say that and then A Former 2 time MVP, Finals MVP, NBA championship winner, Olympian come off the bench and have a huge game and help his team win.

Damnit AI:upset:


----------

